# Micro-Trains coupler conversion of Kato well cars



## ufgatordoc (Nov 3, 2015)

I know that Micro-Trains recommends the 1128 conversion kit but I would like to hear from anyone who has actually accomplished this conversion. I have converted many Kato locomotives but this conversion does not look easy. Really would appreciate detailed guidance. 
Thanks,
gatordoc


----------



## ufgatordoc (Nov 3, 2015)

Really, no one has converted Kato well car couplers to microtrains???
Need guidance.


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

Sorry, I am going the other way. I have a lot less trouble with my Kato couplers, so I am in the process of changing out all of the MTL couplers to Kato.


----------

